# Northern Ireland girls in between tx or waiting for tx



## IGWIN79 (Jan 19, 2009)

just wee thread for anyone whos inbetween tx or waiting to start tx 
emak are you on hun


----------



## emak (Jan 21, 2008)

Im here ,hope we wont be all alone   there is so many going through tx at the moment or have just finished but im sure there must be more than us 2 maybe wee Holly will pop in  
Getting sorted for X factor who do u think will go tonight


----------



## IGWIN79 (Jan 19, 2009)

havent been watching it but i hate them twins are they still in it ??


----------



## emak (Jan 21, 2008)

Yip twins still there but i would say not for too much longer    ,what did u get up to last night ....plenty of vods? I didnt touch a drop


----------



## holly01 (Feb 10, 2007)

awh great idea,sorta like a modernisded version of the muskateers    
awh emma ure wee lads are 1st 2 stay


----------



## IGWIN79 (Jan 19, 2009)

hi holly good to see ya ,how are you hun !!!
emak  to many vods     i was waiting for dh to get back from the football and decided to have a drink well it ended up three drinks and i had nothing to eat all day so my head was spinning     
did you do anything nice at the weekend


----------



## emak (Jan 21, 2008)

Can not believe it the twins are still there


----------



## IGWIN79 (Jan 19, 2009)

why oh why oh why , so many people want the out , why !!!!!  they are so annoying          
i cant watch it dh is watching the flaming simpsons      yet again !


----------



## holly01 (Feb 10, 2007)

emma 

well sweetchilli i'm grando hi what about ureself chick...ooh the oul vods arnt good the next day eah   but tara yummy at the time
we went down town fri nite an i had a btl rosey b4 we left an way 2 many magners wile ther omg  i'd needa wise the bap hi,but sur wile craic at the time eah

tara sad about stephen gately


----------



## emak (Jan 21, 2008)

holly01 said:


> we went down town fri nite an i had a btl rosey b4 we left an way 2 many magners wile ther omg i'd needa wise the bap hi,but sur wile craic at the time eah


        did ye have a wile hangover yesterday? Im just not in the mood to  ,took a/f yesterday morning and feel pants ,wile tired.Back to work tomorrow girls was off on a weeks hols ,god it was great but flew in  not looking forward to going back but sure nothing else for it .....should have married a rich man  
SW are you back at work yet?
Holly what about you ?


----------



## shaz2 (Mar 24, 2006)

just thought id pop in an say hello as every where else is quite!!....so...helloooooooooo...xx


----------



## IGWIN79 (Jan 19, 2009)

Holly glad to hear you are keeping ok , i am fine thanks taking on day at a time lol
i know , poor man its awful he was so young , and his poor partner 
i know its always good craic when drinking them but the next day you die a death   i found the older i get the longer the hangover 
i couldnt drink that rosey wine , i would be really sick ,and it only takes a couple of glasses and i am peed as a fart  

Emak yea back about three weeks ago and hating it already  but thats the way it goes if you off to long you cant wait to get back and when your there you just want time off so you cant win ,but work helps keeps my mind of things , lol holidays go in so fast , i have 3 weeks hol to take lol so i have 2 weeks at christmas and 1 week in nov cant bloody wait  

hi SHaz !!!!!!!


----------



## holly01 (Feb 10, 2007)

no emma i didnt go back to work yet............   hate the tought of getin back to normal iykwim,its like thats another chapter over and i have to get on with it....but will go back nxt wk.
u still doin novena?we were up 2day omg the amount of people being read out that was trying to concieve  
good luck @ work 2mara
rite must go an give hubby a wee bitta tlc  
nite nite ladies


----------



## IGWIN79 (Jan 19, 2009)

night night holly


----------



## emak (Jan 21, 2008)

Lucky you having all them days left to take ,i have a few left but am goning to try my best and not use them ,will carry them over to next year cause i will need loads of time off for tx ,i would love to take most of stims and all 2ww ,hopefully about 4 weeks in total ,gonna have to speak to my manager this week ,i dont know what dates i will need off depends on when a/f arrives we were gonna go with jan a/f cause they will put me on pill at about day 20 or so for about 2 weeks then you stop it take a bleed a few days later and start straight into stims for 12 days ,if dec a/f doesnt come til near end of month will go with that one .Actually need to give DH  some dates tonight for his work ,gonna be a inaccurate though


----------



## IGWIN79 (Jan 19, 2009)

it hard if trying to go by dates as bloody af never comes on time lol  is work , working with you on having time off , my work did this time but i dont know if they will this time round dont think i will tell them and just take it on the sick , will have to see but i dont think we will start to feb march next year dh wants time off to enjoy ourselves 
are you excited to get started or are you bricking it ??


----------



## IGWIN79 (Jan 19, 2009)

right heading to bed for a bit of   tmi ?
speak soon night emak !!


----------



## emak (Jan 21, 2008)

SW im excited and bricking it !!!! We were just trying to sort out dates and its possible my dec a/f wont be til 29/30 dec so would be near impossible to get the bloods done that the clinic require to be done at start of cycle ,so its lokking like it will def be jan a/f unfortunately it wont be til near end of jan   told DH to book off last week feb and first week of March but its pure guess work.Thankfully my work has been v understanding up til now ,please god they will be just as good for the 3rd attempt within 12mths .....hmmmmmmmmm am i pushing my luck 
Enjoy your       Shaz night night you too Holly


----------



## yellazippy (May 10, 2008)

Thought i`d pop in and say hi ladies   like Shaz said its dead quiet at the mo

I wonder now the madness of the 200 has tailed off if it will stay like this    i never remember it being this quiet though 

Lucky ole Sweetchilli nothing like a bit of   to keep you both smiling my poor DP is chewing the duvet in frustration at the minute   

Why is it when you know you`re not allowed something you want it more.... wine i mean a big glass of red or one wee puff on a cig


----------



## g&amp;t (May 22, 2004)

Hi everyone,great idea for a new topic,i love all the chat,but sometimes its great to have the support in between.I'm in limbo at the minute.we don't know where to go next,we need donor sperm??cant afford a full cycle and egg donation is out now I'm an old lady.sweetchilli,i see your still interested in egg share.you know iv had four shots at it with now three children two pregnancies.but sadly all the recipients,iv never had a positive test after 8 egg collections,does anybody know any magic?I'll try anything.I'm feeling a bit low because i just found out about the 3rd baby yesterday.i can honestly say after all this time I'm jealous.i feel ashamed for saying it or even feeling it,but when is it going to be our turn? sorry for complaining.i cant tell anyone else,nobody really understands,my lovely DH just wants to fix everything and he just cant fix this.i wish i could just turn my back on the ache i have for our baby,but after all this time its gotten stronger not less.I'm frightened if i start to cry i wont stop.i just feel ill..............SW C don't think i regret donation.i haven't not for a second,and id do it again in a hart beat.i just want it to be us. sorry for the yapxo


----------



## JK32 (May 16, 2008)

G&T you sound like an amazing person!! To donate your eggs to other people with Fertility problems is sooo generous and courageous!! I have tears in my eyes as i read your post, life is so unfair at times!! You have every right to feel jealous and angry if you ask me! Its hard to keep going at times, but the dream to have your own child just keeps getting stronger and stronger!! I really   that next time it is your time!  

As for me, i had E/c yesterdat (nhs go) got 16 eggs but unfortunatley no fertilization! We are absolutley gutted but we won't let this beat us!! We have been told we need ICSI so rang origin today to see what their waiting list was like so it is 3-6 month waiting list.. Review with RVH is on the 27th Oct so will decide then - does anyone know what the waiting list at Royal is like for private?? Just feel that we have been robbed of the 2ww and a chance to at least think we might be pregnant, but hey ho, we are not the 1st and most certainly won't be the last (unfortunatley).

Holly me and DH have been attending the novena everyday and will continue to do so, it would break your heart some of the petitions they read out and then the thanksgivings just bring a smile to your face.. I know what you mean about life going on - its so hard to even think of getting back to normality.. I am off all week and the thoughts of going back to work and pretening everythig is as it was is just so hard!! 

A big hi to all the other girls on this thread...  

i'm off to stuff my face AGAIN!!! 
jo xx


----------



## g&amp;t (May 22, 2004)

Jo,I'm so sorry 16 eggs and nothing! its so cruel.My first question at the review would be why they went ahead with ivf when your husbands sperm had obvious difficulties.these are the experts.apparently!my first cycle had no fertilisation,we used a donor,it was years before we mentioned to the doc,she went into see the embryologist and they checked that the lab had no problems that day.of course they didn't but its non sensical that they give you ivf.Origin are lovely but soooo expensive,I'm a clinic tart,ill go for treatment in the cheapest place,all the docs nurses lab team have at one time or another worked in the royal.the toast was nicer in origin though lol.for me its a means to an end.I'm so sorry this has happened,its such a cruel process.you have lots to be positive about..youdont have an issue about eggs,so many first time wow!,(one issue you don't have to think about).your review is soon,(fire will still be in your belly as to whats next),you can ,its sounds like,afford a cycle else where,and no waiting for that money tree to grow in the back garden.mine keeps shrinking.
Let me know how you get on,I'm a nightmare popping in and out and names change or 500 pages pop up.Sorry again,thats so cruel what you've been through,stuff your face and enjoy the few days off.nothing can be done now,you've done all you can at this point.pat yourself on the back but your right to not let it beat you..reading your post has made me pull myself together.Iv a very nice life i know others with free flying babies would love.i don't owe money(yet don't have any)just back from holiday,have loving family and my husbands so well trained in the post of-knowing when to tell his size 20 wife shes beautiful at the right moment.i feel selfish for wanting what i don't have.I get bored half way round the beads but I'll say a wee one for you tonight.your a star.


----------



## JK32 (May 16, 2008)

G&T thankyou for your kind words - tears again!! lol!!

Like you when i read your post it made me thankful for what i have, I was extremly lucky to get 16 good quality eggs 1st time! We have enough for one private go at the minute and then DH mother has money save for us, but just feel so crap that someone else should have to pay for us to have a baby, though i know she and my own mum would jump to the ends of the earth for us both!!

I have never   so much in my life, but will continue to do so, i'm going to the St. Gerard novena, i'm not giving up on him yet  

We have been thinking the royal is cheaper and at least we have had all our tests there so we will see how it goes at review, though am so pi##ed with them cos we had originally been told at Craigavon hospital that we need ICSi and then Prof McClure told us he didnt think we needed this - who were we to argue!! Just feels like such a waste all those eggs and for them to be dumped! But ah well... 

I'm the same, i tend to bob in and out, i like to catch up on everyone but dont always post.

Thanks again for your words of support and kindness - you are the star not me   
Jo xxx


----------



## emak (Jan 21, 2008)

Jo im so so sorry to read your news     TBH i would be livid with the clinic for not doing icsi   i really think you need to mention this in your review.I can totally understand you feeling cheated that you didnt reach the 2ww ,are you going to go to Origin? I have been to both rfc and origin and much prefered my experience at origin ,good luck with whatever you decide.  p.s im doing the novena too but from home ,when to Belfast for the first day but have to work so cant be driving up    
G&T omg your post had me close to tears ,you are entitled to feel like that sometimes ,its just so hard and only those who have suffered IF can really understand     your DH sounds great  
No craic with me ,dying with the cold ,going to have an early night with a hot whisky me thinks .!!! Im looking forward to getting started again ,jan will come round quickly what with halloween then christmas ,cant wait to get the show on the road again 
Emma x


----------



## jellybaba (Oct 29, 2008)

Hey Jo, well done for the 16 eggs collected, what an awfull pity none of them fertilized for you. I'm sure you are really disapointed, especially the fact that you had already thought you would have been better with ICSI not IVF. I must admit after reading your story yesterday I told DH about it as it has got me wondering if the same may happen with us.

We are due to start IVF with our NHS go at RFC in the next few months but when DH had his SA done at the Royal Dr McFaul discussed his SA results with us and although he didnt go into enough detail as I would have liked he said that some of DH swimmers have an abnormal shaped heads (flat aparently) but when they had "washed" them there was still 7million good quality swimmers. I asked him at he time if we would need to go for ICSi and he said no that the SA was not quite that poor and that we would be ok with IVF. 

I am really worried that we may be better off insisting (not sure if thats possible) on ICSI, we are both 38 this year and I feel like although this is only our first attempt it kind of feels like the last chance saloon at the same time.

My sister had a successful IVF cycle last year which resulted in a baby girl and she also went for ICSI but I think they only offer it if they really have to.

How much detail did they give you regarding the quality of DH SA for you to be able to make an informed decision on whether to go for IVF or ICSI or is the decision not yours at all


----------



## GemmaC (Feb 2, 2008)

JK32, I left you a wee post on the oct/nov/dec cycle tread but I just wanted to pop on hear and say how terrible sorry I am. Like I said in the other post we too had failed fert on our first go, like u also our NHS one, and it was a very difficult blow. We knew DH has sperm prob, thus our reasons for going for IVF but we never imagined we would have no fert. They told me because it was my first go they wanted to give IVF a go before ISCI as they felt it would work for us. 
Questions I would ask in review would be things like - did the sperm bind to the egg or make no attempt?, in relation to sperm sample how was a decision made that IVF was the correct treatment to you, what would you expect or fertilisation rate to be with ISCI? 
Sometimes they have no answers, and this can be hard, but I am so thankfully their is such a thing as ISCI. I hope you feeling ok.  

Jellybaba, try not to worry to much, but I know its always scary thinking of these things. If there is 7million good quality sperm this sounds more than adequate but dont be afraid of asking you consultant again if you want to put you mind at ease. If your still worried just say to them if the sample is poor on the day will they change to ISCI on the day.


----------



## JK32 (May 16, 2008)

Hey girls thankyou so much for all your kind words!! You really are the only people who truly understand what I am feeling and your support and words of wisdom are really appreciated    

Me and DH are just back from a day of shopping in Belfast -we decided to treat ourselves, for the last month or 2 i have been saying i cant buy anythig new cos hopefully i will be buying maternity stuff soon (silly i know) but we just went and shopped til we dropped - of course we had lovely lunch in between, but we had a good talk and are both feeling alot more   today..  

Emak, yes we have decided that we are going to give Origin a whirl, even though we cannot fault the care and attention by the nurses and consultants at the Royal, we just feel like we would like to give origin a go... Will def be asking why they felt we could have i.v.f when there were problems with my DH swimmers!! I sometimes think that they just thought its an nhs go so they are getting it for free, but thats just prob me being bitter   ah well..

jellybaba i really hope and   the same thing doesnt happen to you!! I cant remember what my DH count was but there was 7% normal, so ask wot % of your DH are good - My husbands had squiggly tails or something like that - to be honest at the time we were told it all went in one ear and out the other!! if it was me i would def ask for ICSI but i don't know if you are given a choice, at the end of the day they are the professionals and we expect them to tell us what to do for the best - I hope that the same thing doesnt happen for you i really do  

Gemma thankyou for both your posts. I feel that the same happened with us, that because this was our 1st go they thought they would give ivf a go - they just dont realise that this is people lives they are playing with!! Not one of us have chosen to be in this situation and its tough enough going through any of it without getting the wrong treatment!! ah well I'm going to stp ranting about it, its done now and i cant change it, im just gald i didnt pay for it 1st go for this to happen.. We were told that the sperm didnt bind at all, so i dont knw whether DH swimmers dont like my eggs - we were joking today and said his spermies must be gay   (if you didnt laugh and all that!!!) Anyway thanks for all the advice.. So where are you having treatment now? I really hope it works for you!!ave some clots (sorry TMI) is this normal

Thanks again girls - onwards and upwards for all of us    
jo xxxx 

Girls i just wanted to ask a quick question - i had e.c on Monday and i am still bleeding and h


----------



## GemmaC (Feb 2, 2008)

JK32, I am glad you got to have a wee day away and spoil yourself, you and DH deserved it. It wonderful the way some time away together starts the healing process. I dont think you really get the choice of treatment, the doctors just decided what they think is best. Even though we knew we had sperm problems before going through treatment because we did IVF and it failed we now know exactly why, -  as in no fert. So in that sense at least we found out something. In our case the sperm did bind to the egg but did not get through. And even though we know our problem we still try away every month, because God can do miracles!
Like you, I could not fault the care of the doctors and nurses in RFC, we did struggle a lot with Admin though and the ups and downs of the waiting lists. We are now with Origin and are very happy in their care. I think you will find they have a lot more time to talk things over with you and I always feel if I am unsure of anything they are only a phone call away. Try if you can to get your referral letter in ASAP so that you get on their waiting list. 
I would give the nurses a wee call about the bleeding. I would have bleed the day after EC but that was it until AF came two weeks later. Its prob nothing to worry about at all and maybe some of the other girls can help more with that.


----------



## jellybaba (Oct 29, 2008)

Girls I rang the RFC yesterday and was told we are staring tx with Dec af, when I was on I mentioned to the girl (Sinead) about my concerns regarding the IVF v ICSI and she said for me to mention to the nurses (not sure if they coudl do anytning..)when I am in for my bloods etc, she seemed to think that it would not be a problem switching from IVF to ICSI at the time of tx as long as the doctor agreed it was suitable, she did mention that she would be inclined to go with whatever Dr McFaul has already suggested as he is very good at his job.

However I also mentined that is now over a year since DH had his SA and it may well have changed significantly for all we know and also my eggs are now another year older too and that we would really prefer to look into the possibility of going for ICSI rather than IVF, especially given the fact that as we are both 38 this year it feels as though this is not only our first attempt but also our last, if that makes sense..

I'll stop rambling on about me now, you girls have been through so much and its becasue of your experiences that girls like me can go armed to RFC with as much info as possible to try and make our tx journey a littel more possitive.


----------



## GemmaC (Feb 2, 2008)

Jellababa, that great! It will put your mind at ease. From what I hear Dr. McFaul is very good so he will be able to advice well. 

Emma, how are you...?? I just read on the other treat your down with the swine flu, your poor wee thing. I am sure you just feel rotten.


----------



## emak (Jan 21, 2008)

Hi Gemma how you keeping? Well whats the story with your tx ,when do you start stims ,it will fly in for you when the ole jabbing starts  Aye im not feeling too good head banging ,body aching etc  ,its been so long since i even had a cold never mind flu ,doc has told me to rest up get plenty of fluids ,take paracetmol (oh and stay away from pg women)
Jellybaba def speak to the nurses/doctor when you go to the hospital cant do any harm


----------



## jellybaba (Oct 29, 2008)

Poor you Emma, I'm sure you are miserable. I see you were at the Lister earlier this month, what is your nest plan of attack? Have you to go back to them again soon?

Gemma which consultant are you under at RFC?


----------



## holly01 (Feb 10, 2007)

hiya ladies how are all the 'inbetweeners' doing?
roll on the wend i say


----------



## GemmaC (Feb 2, 2008)

Emma, you poor thing. You take good care of yourself and rest well. - I am sure you not up to much more that that anyway. Nothing as horrible as the flu, let alone the swine flu!  Hopefully by next week you will start to get on your feet again. 
I am keeping well, still on the "pill" and metformin, I finish the pill next saturday and then wait for AF to arrive, get scan and all being well on to stims. Time is flying in alright. 

Jellybaba, I am with Origin this time but while I was at the Royal my consultant was Dr. Boyle, he was very nice.


----------



## emak (Jan 21, 2008)

Well girls hows all my inbetweenie pals doing ? God it has been so quiet about here recently ,suppose i havent been about much myself   just feel that i have nothing to say at the moment  
Jellybaba we are gonna have tx at Lister on my Jan a/f ,we could have started anytime but i wanted to get christmas over with first ,the clinic come very highly recommended for poor responders ,so im really   that it will be 3rd time lucky for us ,cause if it aint well thats it NO more tx and will have to learn to "deal" with things.
Holly what about ye mrs? You still gonna be starting FET in new year? It must be wile windy up in the hills these days  
Sweetchilli ,im guessing you still dont have your laptop back ,glad DH results came back good 
Come on girls im lonely (and bored ) ,feel like Billy no mates    
Emma


----------



## jellybaba (Oct 29, 2008)

you know what Emak? I think you have just made a valid point to me, I have been stressing that we may not get started with tx until Jan depending on the witch decides to turn up and now I'm thinking that it would be good to wait until Jan, at least we will be able to enjoy xmas and all the festivities  

Are you starting over with a fresh cycle of ivf at the Lister?

Are you nearly over the swine flu yet? I'm hoping to dodge it (as I'm sure most people are)
although a few weeks off work lying up in bed does sound rather nice lol


----------



## emak (Jan 21, 2008)

Hi Jellybaba ,yip full fresh cycle in the new year,looking forward to it but also [email protected] myself iykwim  just off the phone to central homecare where i going to for my drugs ,they have given me a price for my menopur alone its £835 ,thank god my gp wrote me a script for the other stuff,the lady i was speaking to said that i will need lister doc to write me another script for the ovitrell as it is only valid for 28 days   must get my a$$ in gear and get to the chemist and get the other stuff incase the nhs script has a "use by date"   
Def right about getting crimbo out of the way ,im not a big drinker these days but i would like to be able to have a few   over the festive period as when tx starts no booze for Ems ,my god im just thinking that will be 3 tx within 12mths for me ,hope to god my work will be ok ,i have had soooooo much time off already  
Swine flu is passing think i will go back to work on Thursday even though doc has signed me off all week ,still a wee bit chesty but no where near how i was feeling last week......thanks for asking


----------



## holly01 (Feb 10, 2007)

omg ems so sorri i completly 4got to get u homecares no.    dope   i take it u managed to get it sorri chick
ure rite its tara coul up in the hills the day i tell ye    cant get warmed at all..glad u are feelin a wee bit btr chick and dont be rushin bk to wrk 2 quick incase u get a relapse  
i' a bit like ureself just lurkin as i have nout to say at the mo  

Roll on 2010 eah


----------



## emak (Jan 21, 2008)

What am i hearing our Holls with nought to say .........that cant be right


----------



## holly01 (Feb 10, 2007)

spoke to soon............

just heard in the last 30 seconds about 2 people i know who are expecting and they are both married less than a year i am 'winded'   never understood that expression before, but i do now....speechless with a pit in the bottom of me stomach...delighted for them both totally but the oul 'why nat f!kin meeeeeeeeeeee' is banging on in me head rite now

sorri 4 the rant but no one else quite 'gets it' iykwim


----------



## emak (Jan 21, 2008)

Holly hun       I totally "get it" ,my best friend announced last weekend that she is pg with no2 and another very close friend (who only got married in july) is also pg with no2 .It really hit me hard even though i was trying to prepare myself for news like this ,of course im not gutted that they are pg just that im not iykwim .......i feel that im being "left" behind.You feel free to rant all you want we are all here for you      Let 2010 be our year


----------



## holly01 (Feb 10, 2007)

ack emma its so hard hi isnt it....
just had another announcment in the last half hr   
delighted for them totally but me heads thumping with wanting a good oul cry but cant at the mo


----------



## emak (Jan 21, 2008)

Holls      ,may god forgive me but i get so mad sometimes why all these other people just have to drop their knickers and are pg ,personally i think the heartache should be shared equally ......ohhhhh that sounds so bad doesnt it   ,ack ignore me im just being a beatch  .Loads of hugs and prayers going your way  
Loopy thanks huni ,its so f***in hard sometimes having to smile say congrats ,then   when your alone.


----------



## GemmaC (Feb 2, 2008)

Awe Emma & Holly, its not easy, really hoping next year you will both be the one anouncing the news.


----------



## IGWIN79 (Jan 19, 2009)

WWWWHHHHHHOOOOOOOOOHHOOO    got my laptop back 
Awe Emak you poor thing hope your feeling better hunnie , thats all you need   
Holly big hugs hun its really hard when you get annocments like that , i always find it hard     
Well i had my app at origins and they have agreeded to take me on as a egg sharer yeaaaaaahaaa , They told me that there is a couple of women advertising for egg donors and have had no sucess, so hopefully i can help one of them ,  so i have to go for concilling and then bloods 
it will take 3 months for bloods to come back so if everything is ok with them then hopefully will be starting next year feb or march
which i dont mind as i am going to enjoy christmas and    like a fish     Cause now i know what next year holds and as from jan will be tea total   , i am really bricking it at the thought of doing it all again , but hey i have no choice in the matter , like emak said i wish i could be one of these women that just drop the knickers and get preg 

JK32, awe hunnie i am so sorry , but dont give up hope , you sound like a very strong person , andrea give us all hope she had alot of eggs and no fertilisation and now she got a bfp , thinking of you hunnie 

girls can i ask has anyone ever heard of this happing before , a girl i know had loads of follicles and when it came to EC they couldnt get to them and then told her she would need egg donation   I thought that didnt sound right , she had it done at the royal , surley if she has the eggs there and plenty of them there has to be some way , this was her first go at ivf 

Big hi to everyone else hope yous are all keeping ok


----------



## walsh1363 (Feb 23, 2008)

Sweetchilli at my last ivf i had 20+ Follies at EC but because i have very bad adeshions ovary,tubes and bowel all stuck to my womb after 5 ivf at the royal it took an op in march to find this out so at EC last month some of my follies were hard to reach also not all folies will have an egg in them as i said i had 20+ but only got 7 eggs my last cycle was done in Glasgow but i would question it as to why they couldnt get to them.


----------



## IGWIN79 (Jan 19, 2009)

they had just said to her that they couldnt reach them , and that she would need egg donation , i thought surley they could do something else to get them , she had responded really well to the drugs , i thought they were jumping the gun abit telling her that her only hope was egg donation ?? i said to them  them to try origins or the lister for a second app, just to be sure


----------



## emak (Jan 21, 2008)

Sweetchilli good to see you have the ole laptop back ,i would be climbing the walls without mine   .So you have got the go ahead from Origin ,thats fab news ,we may even be cycle buddies again suppose it all depends when   puts in an appearance iykwim ,at least we will be able to enjoy christmas  I think its a wonderful thing that you (and anyone else) are doing egg share and helping some other poor couple suffering IF like us     
Holly what u been up to this weekend ? Any partying    How was your first day back at work
Jellybaba did i read on the other thread that you didnt get your offer letter     ,i would be so annoyed ,if you start on jan a/f we will possibly be   together 
Walsh are you starting again soon too  I really admire how you keep your strength up and just keep going ,tx is just so draining ,we are gonna stop at 3 tries ,just cant bear it anylonger ,need to move on with life whatever that may hold !!!  
Gemma thanks for popping in ,how are you finding Origin?     
Had a very lazy weekend ,went into town yesterday clothes shopping and got nought ,im still too fat ,have managed to lose half a stone but have loads more to shift   its very slow in coming off but at least its not going on   Girls i was trying to get a party dress for works xmas party WTF all the dresses barely covered my fat a$$ dont know what im gonna do ,tbh there wasnt that many dresses in the shops yet that would be sparkly enough    oj oj any tips of where to look for a nice dress but not expensive .
Emma


----------



## walsh1363 (Feb 23, 2008)

emak the pups are gorg i would love another pup i have a choc lab we  were going to breed her but like me she has fertility prop like you we were going to stop at 3 and im know going for our 7th try and every time i say this is the last one


----------



## JK32 (May 16, 2008)

Hi girls how are you all keeping?? Are these dark nights keeping you busy  

Emak those little pups are absolutely gorgeous!!! I would love a dog, but our garden just isn't big enough and with me and DH at work form early morn to after 6 most days i just couldnt leave a dog in the house..  So hows things with you?? did you recover from your flu?

Sweetchilli, thankyou for your words of support, i had to look through a few pages to find out who andrea was, so i won't give up hope yet!  

Gemma good luck for your appointment tomorrow!!  I'm sure your so excited (and bit nervous) about starting again!! I really hope it works out for you this time!! I can't wait to see how ICSI works for you!! 

As for me girls, we had our review appt today with Prof McClure, so he was so disappointed with our results. Of course there was no explanation which we kind of already knew.. DH swimmers were the best yet!! he had 60mil and 65% were moving (though he didnt say if these were normal) but these results were a shock to us - a good shock, and it gave DH a boost bless him  
so we are now on both origin and RVH lists, so i think origin will come up 1st!! Was just saying to DH how sad it is that our savings are going on trying for a much wanted baby rather than to spend on buying pram, cot etc!! But as DH says if it works   then there will be 2 very proud grannys waiting int he wings who will want to spoil their grandchild!!

just wanted to give you all a wee update, havent felt much like posting this past week or two, but e been looking in and thinking about you all     

take care 
jo xx


----------



## holly01 (Feb 10, 2007)

just swinging by to say hi!
zero craic er in the hills chicks just work an a wee bita play  
so whats the p.o.a for   then eah?
any of u as mad as us 2   we love the dressing up and geting merry   part! (big kids eah!)

ladies wee bita advice please.................i have invited 10 lady ffriends over next sat nite for wine and a pamper evening   so if ye have any ideas for a bita craic i'd love to hear them..so far its

footspa
manicure/pedicure
nail paint
facial
mini massage
angel cards

x factor
and a wee locka wine and finger food!!


----------



## IGWIN79 (Jan 19, 2009)

I have a good idea STRIPPER !!!!  ALL OVER TO HOLLYS HOUSE  whoo hes nice !


----------



## Ladyhex (Sep 6, 2008)

girls can i join in with you lovely ladies    just waiting on AF 

hows everybody doing


----------



## IGWIN79 (Jan 19, 2009)

Hi ya chick long time no speak lol 
not long for you now , are you getting al excited ?
are ya coming to hollys to


----------



## Ladyhex (Sep 6, 2008)

sweetchilli hows thing with you did you get sorted with origin about egg sharing ?     

i can wait to start the sniffing again lol


----------



## IGWIN79 (Jan 19, 2009)

Hey chick i am fine off work with the flu , feeling really bad   
Sniffing again bummer , but it will be worth it hun 
yea go for conselling on mon and then bloods then hopefully everything will be alright with the bloods they take three months   , if there not we are buggered lol  i will not relax till they come back


----------



## holly01 (Feb 10, 2007)

great idea     but i think me wee DH mitnt appreciate it when he'd return from the local eah


----------



## IGWIN79 (Jan 19, 2009)

I dont think any dh would       
hope you are keeping ok chick


----------



## emak (Jan 21, 2008)

Hi all ,just a quickie from moi  
Holly hope your party went well ,i look forward to hearing all about it,hope your not dying today 
Sweetchilli     poor you huni with the flu ,hope you are starting to feel better soon.
Jo how long do you think you will have to wait for tx to start again?
Ladyhex roll on a/f     
Walsh how you chick?
Did anybody dress up last night for halloween ? Im sooooooooooo boring did nought ,not even a wee drink ,god i really am getting stuck in an ole rut  ,have tossed and turned all night and now feel exhausted   think i might nip into town later ,need clothes so badly but just havent had the time as have been working overtime at work ....even worked yesterday 
I will try and be about ff a bit more ,i know i have been a very bad ff recently   
Catch ye all later away to iron my work clothes 
E xx


----------



## holly01 (Feb 10, 2007)

hiya ladies,whats the craic?
much fun over halloween?
emma ur an early bird eah!


----------



## emak (Jan 21, 2008)

Holly have you got a wee hangover today  seen your message on **     aye im up early early ,actually since 7.30 on saturday morning   never closed an eye last night ,hopefully will get a good sleep tonight.How did it go last night?


----------



## IGWIN79 (Jan 19, 2009)

Emak me to bad ff friend  
But i think all the girls understand we need our time       
No dressing up for me either stayed in this year bored lol 
Holly hope the party all went well 
ladyhex how are ya hunnie ??


----------



## holly01 (Feb 10, 2007)

its all sooooo quiet  

hope ye's is all well anyway


----------



## Babypowder (Nov 1, 2008)

Knock-knock,

Hows everyone in the 2010 Mummy To Be Club??

Emma hows sw going? are you getting ready to start again in Jan?

Holly any word when your getting started again?

Are you both FET?

Sweetchilli did your bloods go ok? where do they send them that it takes 3mnths?

I didn't realise Origin send the bloods to Glasgow-the GRMC is that it 

 JK32 and walsh-hope your well.

We're off to origin on Sat-bless Proff McClure seeing us on a Sat as DP's work is a nightmare during the week-hopefully he'll have my blood results and I'll know what my AMH is then-well I think I want to know iykkwim   if he tells me im barron-I'll be getting the rope 
Then of course he'll probably weigh me-   

Anyway hope you gals are well-like this wee thread  ^hugme


----------



## ourjay (Nov 10, 2009)

hiya girls just been reading few of your messages!!! we have been on waiting list over a year now but got offer at weekend,, so scary!! both tubes r blocked have been attending RFC so wot next im really blind 2 all this,, i can only read a little then have 2 stop!


----------



## IGWIN79 (Jan 19, 2009)

Awe BABYPOWDER ,,,, I like that one 2010 MUMMIES TO BE  ,, good to see ya hunnie , i have missed the craic for the last couple of months lol 
Hope all goes well for your app at origins , bet you cant wait !!
The bloods take along time because they have to do genenetics i think lol to see if i am a carrier of any illnesses or disorders 
three months is the normal time for any clinic 
But i have to go for conciling first , was suppose to go last week but hads to cancel due to having the flu , then i was to go on mon , but woke up being sick , had that bug that was going about so had to cancel again FFS , so thru morning i will try again     then i have to Phone orgin and they will bring me in for bloods 
thinking it will be march before we start , but i dont mind this time , want some time for me dh and the kids and have some normality for a while IYKWIM  as the last six months has been hell on earth !
What AF are you starting on hun ?

Hi ourjay,,, , you must be glad to get started hun , the year wait is along on isnt it lol 
if you need to ask anything , ask away the girls on here will give you all the answers you need 

Hey holly and emak how are yas , any craic or any news ??

Right we have to get this thread more active , we all have to get our fingers out


----------



## Ladyhex (Sep 6, 2008)

hello girls 

babypowder you will be fine hun   to hell with the weigh in    xmas is coming  

sweetchilli fingers crossed you make it to your next appt   

hows everybody else keeping 

Im still waiting on Af to show


----------



## Babypowder (Nov 1, 2008)

Grils My apologies in advance for the following outburst...............................

BUT FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK MMMMMMMEEEEEEEEEEEEE Just had a call 5mins ago DP'S niece is pg with number two.......her 1st just turned one and shes only 23 

Just a few selfish     

Im pleased for her-shes a lovely girl and a great mum-but that one was so out of the blue it hit me like a train    

Anyway-hope you are well and thanks for letting me vent   and


----------



## IGWIN79 (Jan 19, 2009)

Awe babypowder hun , massive big hugs for ya , i dont think we will ever get used to announcements like that , its always heart breaking , but your not being selfish hun    i think after the year you and me have had , we are bound to find it difficult 
we are all going through a real difficult time and we are intiltled to feel like that , so rant away hun we are hear to listen anytime , and i am sure yous will have to listen to me soon to     
My sister inlaw is due her we one on boxing day and i will find it hard to go and see the baby when it comes , but she knows what we are going through so i told her i will see her in my own good time
We will get ther hun , we will !!!!!! 2010 mummies to be       

Ladyhex AF dance AF dance                            
hope it comes soon hun !!!!

Big hi to everyone else !!! emak were are ya hun


----------



## Babypowder (Nov 1, 2008)

sweetchill and   to you,

Im much better today-not much I can do, of course when the phone call comes the negatives over-rule, I was thinking, omg her 1st has only tuned one, shes only 23-they are always struggling for £, their not married, both times where by accident! But then, they are great parents and adore their wee one, money is tight but love doesn't cost a thing and their soo happy.

It will be hard seeing her and seeing the bump and then the newborn, but like you i'll do it in my own time, and hopefully will be too busy with my own bump by the time shes due              

I did laugh tho-I saw a saying today that said-'hello rock-bottom, I was wondering when we'd meet again' that would have been very fitting lastnight  



EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMAAAAAAAAAAAAKKKKKKKKKK where ru?


----------



## IGWIN79 (Jan 19, 2009)

hey were is everyone    
Well is everyone ready for CHRISTMAS Whohhooo cant wait , loads of presents, loads of booze , and TURKEY yum yum    
Oh and about a stone in wieght put on  
Babypowder , holly, ladyhex, and everyone else


----------



## Babypowder (Nov 1, 2008)

Hi all,

Well went to Origins and thankfully my amh is 'the high end of normal' 18.6, Proff was pleased but when he left the room I double checked with the nurse, cause sometimes with that man you just never know! anyway she confirmed it.

Have lost almost 1 stone with SW and my bmi is down to 33.7. Proff had said he was going to let me slip through-but then I told him about my bmi now-so he was delighted with that and by the time I get going it should be down even more.

So it looks like March time for us   of course origionally it was Jan-but they have no places left in Jan   so I've to wait for them to contact me in New Yr with a view to getting a date for March, I was disapointed at 1st but now im glad we have a chance to get Christmas over with and Feb would have been my EDD they had me down for 25th, of course thats only a date and babies have their own ideas-but thats going to be one hard day, so come March it'll be PMA all the way!

That was a bit me me me there but just thought id update mys situation  hope you girls are doing well


----------



## IGWIN79 (Jan 19, 2009)

Babypowder , i know its disapointing hun     , but enjoy christmas we deserve a good christmas !, it will come round reallly fast , i am guesing i will be around march time , but it could be longer , dont know what way they are working it with egg share , wether they start striaght away for do we have to wait a couple of months  , i know there are two couples waiting to find donors , will just have to wait and see i suppose , F*** i hate all the waiting , drives you bonkers     
Hi to everyone !!!


----------



## IGWIN79 (Jan 19, 2009)

Where is everyone youuuuuuu hhoooooooo anyone out there      
Having a bit of feeling sorry for me self time at the min , lay crying in bed trying not to let DH here me , but feeling better today , think we all have our up days and down weeks  

Well have all yous girlies got your christmas trees and decorations up yet , i have and i cant wait till christmas    
well got my bloods done for egg share , my god she took some amount of blood , had to use both arms  , 8 or 9 wee tubes of it 
but at least thats it done , just have to wait till the end of jan or middle of feb for results , and they think i will start about march time maybe earlier , if everything comes back ok that is   , now i can sit back and enjoy christmas now 
emak , holly and ladyhex how are yas all


----------



## Babypowder (Nov 1, 2008)

Sweetchilli   so sorry to hear your news, sorry I never got on sooner-hope your doing a bit better, your doing a wonderful thing with egg-share, roll on 2010 til we get our wee ones


----------



## IGWIN79 (Jan 19, 2009)

Your right babypowder roll on 2010 and we will have are wee ones  
How are you hun ??


----------



## Bunny-kins (Oct 3, 2008)

Hey girls,

Just marking page!    Hope you are all OK  

Bunny xx


----------

